# Constant Congestion



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

What do you all do to clear constant congestion. I mean just the stuffy nose, nothing in the chest. I have allergies and I'm sure the farm and animals are probably my worst offenders, but not something I want to give up. Sometimes, for months at a time, I have to use a nasal spray. I know that eventually you make the condition worse by doing so, but I just can't mouth breath :shrug: . Anyway, tried the steaming water, bowl, towel thing, use Vicks, saline nasel sprays (don't clear the congestion) etc... Any other suggestions? Has anyone used SinusBuster, which is a capasin (sp) product that all natural?


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

You might try a solar nasal spay. :shrug:


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

My hubby has had great results with a hydrogen peroxide and water spray that he made. He took an old saline spray bottle and put a tablespoon of 3% hydrogen peroxide in it then topped it off with water. He went from constant stuffy nose and sinus infections to breathing freely and not even snoring at night *(WHOOO HOOOOO)* 

He said it feels a little "interesting" but that once he got used to the sensation it was never a problem to use it.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

Mullien grows every where here and is great for that, use it in a tea or as a steam with pepperment and oregano

caffein is good for reducing inflamation in sinuses as well (they make a popular asthma med from a caffien dirivitive)its a known emergency treatment for a youngun with asthma, and i know it helps my sinus and throat congestion,


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Goats, whatever your main problem, you're also getting rebound congestion from the OTC nasal sprays. You should cold-turkey on them (except unmedicated saline) and wait it out for a couple of weeks, during which time you'll be miserable.

Have you ever talked to your allopathic doc about cromylin sodium prescription? My allergies manifest by turning the conjunctiva of my eyes into fluid-filled jellyfish; cromylin sodium eye drops prevent this problem. The drug prevents mast-cells from releasing histamine, the primary mediator of allergic reactions, so you have to take them to prevent a reaction--they won't block histamine that has already been released.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Suburbanite - that's interesting. I don't have an allopathic doc, but mine is into alot of natural herb and supplements along with conventional treatment. I'll have to ask. In the mean time, I think I'll try jyntx's hydrogen peroxide solution. Thanks all.


----------



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

For my chronic sinus congestion my doc gave me this recipe, I snort 1/8 tsp up each nostril every morning: 1/2 tsp salt, 1/2 tsp baking soda mixed with 1/2-1 cup of water. He told me I could do this as often as I wanted (it would not break down the mucus membranes of my nares). And, when I feel a cold coming on, which usually means for me a sinus moving to chest cold, I put a tablespoon of hydrogen peroxide into this mixture. I can 'snort' this twenty times a day if I like, but, it's not usually necessary. Yep, it takes some getting used to, to snort this stuff. but, it works for me! Can also be used as a gargle for your throat.
Yes, I make a cup of this, keep it in a small mouthed jar, and use it till it's gone, I do not make it fresh every day.
When this is accomplanied by a sore throat, I drink hot tea with honey in it as often as I can stand it.
Gloria


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i cant say it enough mullein

all my herbal remedy books suggest it, as do my native american herbal med book, my mother had me use it as a kid, and i swear by it now, helps me
and it cleared hubby of his terrible sinus headaches after one tea...

it grows in poor soil, and road ditches ect

do a google


----------



## Fjolnirsson2 (Apr 21, 2005)

You might also try the cromylin sodium for your nose. There's an OTC nasal spray called *Nasalcrom *, my sleep doctor turned me onto it when I was unable to use my CPAP due to congestion. Same deal, it will block future histamine problems, but won't deal with an already inflamed nasal passage. You have to break the cycle. Try this:
-Get off the nasal sprays.
-wash your laundry. Get everything done at once, no leftover allergens in the bedroom. Do your sheets, pillowcases, all of it. Vaccuum the bedroom.
-If you have access to a humidifier of some type, it helps keep the allergens down.
-change clothes before bed, and shower if possible. You want to be as allergen free as you can. Throw the cat out of the bedroom.
-Use a neti pot or the equivalent. Somehow, you've gotta flush your nose. 
Once you've gotten some measure of free breathing through the old schnozz, use the Nasalcrom. Every 4 hours without fail. Well, 8 when you sleep. 
The Nasalcrom doesn't have the side effects associated with normal nasal sprays. In fact, I've been unable to find any thus far, and the doc didn't know of any.


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

jerzeygurl - I googled the pictures for mullein. Many of them look a lot like what I call Lamb's Ear. Do you know if this is the same thing? What do you use - the leaves?

Penny


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Whenever hubby Joe's sinus problems act up, he sits in the rocking chair and constantly rocks, this seems to keep the mucous suspended and relieves some pressure. Sounds weird, I know, but it works for him.

He also uses some peroxide & water occasionally.
He used to take spirulina too, but there are probably more effective herbs to take.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

No its not the same a lamb's ear but i think they are often confused,

you can use leaves stems flowers and root, the flowers and root are used more for cough syrup.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I see you're in Tennessee, what part? I'm in East TN and have had sinus and nasal problems for years mostly since moving here. Every doctor or person you speak to will tell you how everyone has sinus and breating problems in the area mostly due to air quality from pollution. we get the majority of our electric power from coal fired plants and here in East TN we have Eastman Chemical and plenty of other plants destroying the air.
I use saline solution spray and a nette pot for flushing my sinuses.


----------



## sunnygrl (Sep 27, 2006)

jerzeygurl said:


> i cant say it enough mullein
> 
> all my herbal remedy books suggest it, as do my native american herbal med book, my mother had me use it as a kid, and i swear by it now, helps me
> and it cleared hubby of his terrible sinus headaches after one tea...
> ...


ok what you're calling mullein we call indian tobbaco, what kind of useage instructions do you recomend?

edited to add... upon googling it appears that "real" indian tobbaco is not what we thought it was... apparently it is mullein


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

mullien is mullien and its the most prolific weed we have lol

great tea great steam ect

my grandpa smoked it for his asthma as did indians , but that seems to me to be counter productive as any smoke would irritate not help but its great as a tea and a steam 

it worked wonders for hubbys super duper sinus headaches (and he dont go for natural remedies or drink tea for that matter lol)


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

You can also tincture the mullien: 1/3 dried leaves and enough 80 proof vodka in a quart jar. Seal and shake well. Store in a cool dark place shaking every few days for a couple of weeks. Use a teaspoon or two daily. It really works well and the tincture holds its medicinal value for much longer than the dried herb. 

I think herbalcom.com carries the leaf.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

nieghbor makes tintures ive never tried it, i can go outside and pick it fresh year round...


----------

